
x86/doc: add PTI description - dzdt
https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/4/775
======
jnwatson
This nicely summarizes the work that had to be done.

Hats off to the developers that got all this done on a tight deadline. These
are fairly substantial changes, akin to implementing the code for a
significant new Intel microarchitecture.

But, the amazing contortions necessary are quite disappointing. Intel isn't
going to live this down for a while.

